# Help some Scouts out!



## mlynn49 (Mar 8, 2015)

Folks, I'm looking for a sure thing (well as sure as fishing gets!). I am taking the Troop out for a couple of hours of fishing (working on the fishing merit badge) in a couple of weeks and I'm trying to come up with the best place to go...I know we can go to he seawalls and catch some pin fish...even brim are hit and miss so I would love to find a lake or pond that would give the boys the best chance to put a fish on that they can eat that night! Any ideas will be appreciated, I would love to have these boys walk away from the weekend hooked~!

Thanks


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.stevesfarm.net/Fishing.html


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I second Steve's fish farm. That's where I take my 3 year old. Ask him to feed them to get them fired up and it will almost be a sure thing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

afishanado said:


> http://www.stevesfarm.net/Fishing.html



X2, but the costs may be an issue w/ alot of boys!


----------



## mlynn49 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, Steve's is a little to much on the budget that we're on...was hoping for some cost free ideas! Thanks guys!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

mlynn49 said:


> Yeah, Steve's is a little to much on the budget that we're on...was hoping for some cost free ideas! Thanks guys!


Good luck getting any of these tight lipped anglers to share. I'm trying to get inshore savvy and that's why I'm on this thread right now but honestly it seems like futility. Nobody shares anything.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

How many scouts? I will sponser 1. If the rest of the PFF Brothers and sisters will do the same and you just have to get them there?? $20 will get a scout 2-3 decent Catfish cleaned at Steves??? I will offer my cooker and time if ya need it that evening for a fry???


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck I will bring my boys and I will assist the scouts if need be? P.M. if I can help. As long as its after the 4th of July weekend


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

-.-


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Are these Cub Scouts or Boy Scouts?

Cub Scouts - Steves Catfish Farm.

Boy Scouts - well, they need to do the research themselves and tell you where they want to go.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

.-.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

lets see can we start a pissing contest while the scouts stand around and watch. I agree with 60hertz- depends on the age of the scouts. You said a couple of hours, I would guess that would be a paid pond. My trips seldom last less than 5 hours.

If you decide on the paid pond I will also sponsor one. ed


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

How many Scouts are you talking about? 10, 20?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

It used to be that you had to catch 3 different species of fish to qualify for the merit badge. If that still holds true, a pond may be difficult for that to happen.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> It used to be that you had to catch 3 different species of fish to qualify for the merit badge. If that still holds true, a pond may be difficult for that to happen.


Fishing merit badge requirements


1. Do the following:

a. Explain to your counselor the most likely hazards you may encounter while participating in fishing activities, and what you should do to anticipate, help prevent, mitigate, and respond to these hazards.

b. Discuss the prevention of and treatment for the following health concerns that could occur while fishing, including cuts and scratches, puncture wounds, insect bites, hypothermia, dehydration, heat exhaustion, heatstroke, and sunburn.

c. Explain how to remove a hook that has lodged in your arm.

d. Name and explain five safety practices you should always follow while fishing.

2. Discuss the differences between two types of fishing outfits. Point out and identify the parts of several types of rods and reels. Explain how and when each would be used. Review with your counselor how to care for this equipment.

3. Demonstrate the proper use of two different types of fishing equipment.

4. Demonstrate how to tie the following knots: improved clinch, Palomar, turle, blood loop (barrel knot), and double surgeon's loop. Explain how and when each knot is used.

5. Name and identify five basic artificial lures and five natural baits and explain how to fish with them. Explain why bait fish are not to be released.

6. Do the following:

a. Explain the importance of practicing Leave No Trace techniques. Discuss the positive effects of Leave No Trace on fishing resources.

b. Discuss the meaning and importance of catch and release. Describe how to properly release a fish safely to the water.

7. Obtain and review the regulations affecting game fishing where you live. Explain why they were adopted and what you accomplish by following them.

8. Explain what good outdoor sportsmanlike behavior is and how it relates to anglers. Tell how the Outdoor Code of the Boy Scouts of America relates to a fishing sports enthusiast, including the aspects of littering, trespassing, courteous behavior, and obeying fishing regulations.

9. Catch at least one fish and identify it. If regulations and health concerns permit, clean and cook a fish you have caught. Otherwise, acquire a fish and cook it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A Three Mile Bridge trip by boat for white trout maybe in order here.

Put 4 -5 Scouts on one boat at a time. Run out, drop down, catch a white trout, and head back for the next group of 4 -5 Scouts. Should be done in about an hour.


----------



## Rusty1099 (May 16, 2013)

jaster said:


> How many scouts? I will sponser 1. If the rest of the PFF Brothers and sisters will do the same and you just have to get them there?? $20 will get a scout 2-3 decent Catfish cleaned at Steves??? I will offer my cooker and time if ya need it that evening for a fry???


As a Cub Scout Den leader, I wanted to say thank you for offering t help


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BananaTom said:


> Fishing merit badge requirements
> 
> 
> 1. Do the following:
> ...


I'm curious about #5 on this list. Why is it important to NOT release baitfish? I understand if you're fishing with goldfish but...???


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

SushiKing said:


> Good luck getting any of these tight lipped anglers to share. I'm trying to get inshore savvy and that's why I'm on this thread right now but honestly it seems like futility. Nobody shares anything.


I have been trying to learn how to catch fish inshore on my twice-yearly trips down to Pensacola to visit family. My experience has been that the community on PFF is actually quite helpful overall, but you get out what you put in. People have shared with me on numerous occasions, but it takes a little time and I have tried to offer whatever I could in form of reports of what worked or didn't work for me when I went out and tried it on my own.

People also may not respond if they don't have anything they feel would help the OP. 

For more general questions about gaining inshore savy, well... If someone clearly has been doing their own homework, trying to figure things out, getting out and just engaging in some trial and error, they often will get good and useful feedback. That has been my experience with PFF.

Furthermore, just because you don't see responses in a thread doesn't mean there has been no response... people often employ PM's to help without advertising to the masses, which is understandable. That has also been my experience here and on my "home" forum in North Carolina. The size of this online community and the traffic on the site is part of what makes it useful, but also works against you - people don't want to broadcast a particular spot to thousands of people; if it were your secret spot, you'd understand why too!

I hope you can find what you need for these Scouts. I don't have any way to help at the moment, but I would if I could.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Dive1unlimited.com would possibly sponsor. Ever thought of getting scuba badges? I can help.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm curious about #5 on this list. Why is it important to NOT release baitfish? I understand if you're fishing with goldfish but...???


From the Power Point Fishing Merit Badge Presentation.

Bait Fish (5)
Why are bait fish not to be released?

Be aware that releasing live bait and bait water can introduce undesirable fish, parasites, or diseases to native fish.

Dispose of unused live bait and any water in the bait bucket on land, well away from any water.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The Outdoor Code Cont. (8)

Be considerate in the outdoors

I will treat public and private property with respect.I will use low-impact methods of hiking and camping.

Be conservation minded

I will learn how to practice good conservation of soil, waters, forests, minerals, grasslands, wildlife, and energy.I will urge others to do the same.


----------

